# 1957 Deluxe Hornet



## Roger (Apr 23, 2017)

While on vacation in Florida, I came across this 57 Deluxe Hornet sitting in a bike shop in Port Charlotte. The bike was on consignment from the owner so I made an offer and was able to pick this beauty up for $350. The bike shop stated that it was a one owner and gave me the phone number and name of the owner. After the purchase, I called the owner up to thank him for accepting the offer. He stated that he was now 74 years old and that he had purchased the bike new when he was 14 in Perth Amboy New Jersey at a shop called Gardella's bike shop. He stated that the only thing changed on the bike were the tires, tubes and handgrips. The rear reflector does not seem original however. The horn has the tank button but the actual horn is missing. As well, the Rocket Ray needs some work. Other than that, the bike is original. The previous owner stated that he could tell me about every scratch that is on that bike. I asked about the bent rack on the rear fender. He stated that he had met his wife while they were in grade 7 and that she used to ride on the back (You gotta love a story like that). I questioned the rims. They have no rust and look new. He stated that those are indeed the original rims. 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
I have taken the bike out a couple of times and it rides beautifully. I don't expect to do much in restoring it. I have ordered a set of decals and will likely buy the replacement horn. Besides that, only a good cleaning and greasing is required. I am very happy with this bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 23, 2017)

Cool ride and great history. I have a couple one owner bikes and I'll be keeping them for a few more years, maybe till I'm 74.


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 24, 2017)

Love the colors and the story, great find!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 24, 2017)

CONGRATS!
NICE CLEAN ACQUISITION!


----------



## Roger (May 7, 2017)

Here it is all buffed out with new decals. All bearings were cleaned and re-greased. I am going to new a new retarder spring for the rear hub but they are available on Ebay.


----------



## phantom (May 7, 2017)

Very pretty and desirable for us MW fans.


----------



## Clark58mx (May 7, 2017)

That's a clean bike. Great deal to. Desirable color.


----------



## Shawn (May 7, 2017)

Great story on how you scored such a sweet ride, thanks for sharing. You did an excellent job cleaning it and adding the decals. It's awesome ! hope you can enjoy it for years to come


----------



## GTs58 (May 7, 2017)

What a great looking survivor. If I had a set of 50's black grips in my parts bin I'd send them to you.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 8, 2017)

I've never seen a Schwinn chain guard with that paint scheme. 

I have a set of white Schwinn grips for that bike.


----------



## mike (May 9, 2017)

A very nice looking original bike and at a great price! This is the last year and model of a Schwinn heavyweight ballooner, enjoy the ride.


----------



## Shawn Michael (May 10, 2017)

Great find there! Thanks for sharing your story and what you paid for it. You did a nice job cleaning it up too. 
-Shawn


----------



## mike (May 15, 2017)

Correction the 1956 Deluxe hornet was the last of the heavyweight straight bar tank bikes


----------

